# ati-drivers-9.8 will not load

## NTwoO

my ati-drivers-9.8 module fails to load with both 2.6.28-r1 or 2.6.30-r6. I can then only log in via ssh. The 9.7 driver loads with 2.6.28-r1. 

dmesg output:

```

[   40.862994] [fglrx] DRM MCIL: MCIL_QuerySystemInfo command :4 not implement                                                                                                 

[   40.863093] [fglrx] Could not enable MSI; System prevented initialization                                                                                                   

[   40.863096] [fglrx] DRM MCIL: MCIL_QuerySystemInfo command :4 not implement                                                                                                 

[   40.863137] [fglrx] DRM MCIL: MCIL_QuerySystemInfo command :4 not implement                                                                                                 

[   40.863747] [fglrx] Firegl kernel thread PID: 5481                                                                                                                          

[   42.029914] [fglrx] Gart USWC size:1232 M.                                                                                                                                  

[   42.029918] [fglrx] Gart cacheable size:489 M.                                                                                                                              

[   42.029923] [fglrx] Reserved FB block: Shared offset:0, size:1000000                                                                                                        

[   42.029925] [fglrx] Reserved FB block: Unshared offset:fc1e000, size:3dd000                                                                                                 

[   42.029927] [fglrx] Reserved FB block: Unshared offset:fffb000, size:5000                                                                                                   

[  107.376659] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 61s! [X:5446]                                                                                                                

[  107.376661] Modules linked in: fglrx(P)                                                                                                                                     

[  107.376662] CPU 0:                                                                                                                                                          

[  107.376662] Modules linked in: fglrx(P)                                                                                                                                     

[  107.376662] Pid: 5446, comm: X Tainted: P           2.6.30-gentoo-r6 #1 ALiveSATA2-GLAN                                                                                     

[  107.376662] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffffa0097166>]  [<ffffffffa0097166>] _ZN4Asic9WaitUntil15WaitForCompleteEv+0x86/0xb0 [fglrx]                                                    

[  107.376662] RSP: 0018:ffff880121577b98  EFLAGS: 00200293                                                                                                                    

[  107.376662] RAX: 00000000ffff1e44 RBX: 00000000ffffa4ad RCX: 0000000000000000                                                                                               

[  107.376662] RDX: ffffc20003253940 RSI: ffffffffa010c430 RDI: ffff880121577c08                                                                                               

[  107.376662] RBP: ffffffff8020bd8e R08: ffffc20003253940 R09: 0000000000000043                                                                                               

[  107.376662] R10: ffffffffa010e850 R11: 0000000000401603 R12: ffffffffa010e850                                                                                               

[  107.376662] R13: 0000000000401603 R14: 00000000ffffa4ad R15: ffffffff8020bd8e                                                                                               

[  107.376662] FS:  00007f354a9976f0(0000) GS:ffff880028022000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000                                                                                    

[  107.376662] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033                                                                                                               

[  107.376662] CR2: 00007f3547132c50 CR3: 000000012154c000 CR4: 00000000000006e0                                                                                               

[  107.376662] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000                                                                                               

[  107.376662] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400                                                                                               

[  107.376662] Call Trace:                                                                                                                                                     

[  107.376662]  [<ffffffffa0097133>] ? _ZN4Asic9WaitUntil15WaitForCompleteEv+0x53/0xb0 [fglrx]                                                                                 

[  107.376662]  [<ffffffffa009c872>] ? _ZN8AsicR60016ASICIdleInternalEN4Asic15idle_WaitMethodE+0xa2/0x1e0 [fglrx]                                                              

[  107.376662]  [<ffffffffa00942df>] ? _ZN7PM4Ring8PM4queueEPPj+0x3f/0xb0 [fglrx]                                                                                              

[  107.376662]  [<ffffffffa009c69a>] ? _ZN8AsicR60010updateWptrEv+0x2a/0x40 [fglrx]                                                                                            

[  107.376662]  [<ffffffffa00943ce>] ? _ZN7PM4Ring9PM4submitEPPjb+0x7e/0x150 [fglrx]                                                                                           

[  107.376662]  [<ffffffffa0095a75>] ? _ZN4Asic7PM4idleENS_15idle_WaitMethodE+0x55/0x90 [fglrx]                                                                                

[  107.376662]  [<ffffffffa00957b1>] ? _ZN4Asic9assertPM4Eb+0x101/0x260 [fglrx]                                                                                                

[  107.376662]  [<ffffffffa009e092>] ? _ZN8AsicR6009assertPM4Eb+0x32/0x50 [fglrx]                                                                                              

[  107.376662]  [<ffffffffa0072d8b>] ? CMMQS_Initialize_WA+0x14b/0x180 [fglrx]                                                                                                 

[  107.376662]  [<ffffffffa0030c06>] ? firegl_cmmqs_init+0x546/0xa40 [fglrx]                                                                                                   

[  107.376662]  [<ffffffffa0030108>] ? firegl_cmmqs_createdriver+0x48/0x130 [fglrx]                                                                                            

[  107.376662]  [<ffffffff8022bcda>] ? ptep_set_access_flags+0x1a/0x20                                                                                                         

[  107.376662]  [<ffffffffa00300c0>] ? firegl_cmmqs_createdriver+0x0/0x130 [fglrx]                                                                                             

[  107.376662]  [<ffffffffa000fb1a>] ? firegl_ioctl+0x1ea/0xf40 [fglrx]                                                                                                        

[  107.376662]  [<ffffffff802b3b9d>] ? vfs_ioctl+0x7d/0xa0                                                                                                                     

[  107.376662]  [<ffffffff802b3c54>] ? do_vfs_ioctl+0x94/0x570                                                                                                                 

[  107.376662]  [<ffffffff802b4179>] ? sys_ioctl+0x49/0x80                                                                                                                     

[  107.376662]  [<ffffffff806ee7bf>] ? page_fault+0x1f/0x30                                                                                                                    

[  107.376662]  [<ffffffff8020b32b>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b                                                                                                          

[  107.377491] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#1 stuck for 61s! [hald-addon-stor:4921]                                                                                                  

[  107.377493] Modules linked in: fglrx(P)                                                                                                                                     

[  107.377494] CPU 1:                                                                                                                                                          

[  107.377494] Modules linked in: fglrx(P)                                                                                                                                     

[  107.377494] Pid: 4921, comm: hald-addon-stor Tainted: P           2.6.30-gentoo-r6 #1 ALiveSATA2-GLAN                                                                       

[  107.377494] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff806ee606>]  [<ffffffff806ee606>] lock_kernel+0x26/0x40                                                                                      

[  107.377494] RSP: 0018:ffff880121001d80  EFLAGS: 00000297                                                                                                                    

[  107.377494] RAX: 000000000000afae RBX: 00000000fffffff4 RCX: 0000000000000000                                                                                               

[  107.377494] RDX: 0000000000000000 RSI: 00000000000000dd RDI: ffff88012e0844c0                                                                                               

[  107.377494] RBP: ffffffff8020bd8e R08: 0000000000000000 R09: ffff8801308c3bc0                                                                                               

[  107.377494] R10: ffff880121001e68 R11: ffffffff802a0520 R12: 00000000000002d0                                                                                               

[  107.377494] R13: 0000000000000000 R14: 00000000000002d0 R15: ffff88012e022900                                                                                               

[  107.377494] FS:  00007f6de52976f0(0000) GS:ffff88002803a000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000                                                                                    

[  107.377494] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b                                                                                                               

[  107.377494] CR2: 00007f3547132b00 CR3: 0000000121026000 CR4: 00000000000006e0                                                                                               

[  107.377494] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000                                                                                               

[  107.377494] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400                                                                                               

[  107.377494] Call Trace:                                                                                                                                                     

[  107.377494]  [<ffffffff802cf3d6>] ? __blkdev_get+0x26/0x370                                                                                                                 

[  107.377494]  [<ffffffff802cf730>] ? blkdev_open+0x0/0xc0                                                                                                                    

[  107.377494]  [<ffffffff802cf799>] ? blkdev_open+0x69/0xc0                                                                                                                   

[  107.377494]  [<ffffffff802a4362>] ? __dentry_open+0xd2/0x2b0                                                                                                                

[  107.377494]  [<ffffffff802b26b6>] ? do_filp_open+0x2b6/0x9c0                                                                                                                

[  107.377494]  [<ffffffff802531d0>] ? autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x30                                                                                                       

[  107.377494]  [<ffffffff8020bc4e>] ? common_interrupt+0xe/0x13                                                                                                               

[  107.377494]  [<ffffffff8020bc4e>] ? common_interrupt+0xe/0x13                                                                                                               

[  107.377494]  [<ffffffff802a41c3>] ? do_sys_open+0x83/0x110                                                                                                                  

[  107.377494]  [<ffffffff8020b32b>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b                                                                                                          

[  172.873316] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 61s! [X:5446]                                                                                                                

[  172.873317] Modules linked in: fglrx(P)                                                                                                                                     

[  172.873319] CPU 0:                                                                                                                                                          

[  172.873320] Modules linked in: fglrx(P)                                                                                                                                     

[  172.873323] Pid: 5446, comm: X Tainted: P           2.6.30-gentoo-r6 #1 ALiveSATA2-GLAN                                                                                     

[  172.873323] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffffa0097e1a>]  [<ffffffffa0097e1a>] _ZN4Asic16Is_WPTR_equ_RPTR19ConditionSuccessfulEv+0x4a/0x60 [fglrx]                                        

[  172.873323] RSP: 0018:ffff880121577b78  EFLAGS: 00200202                                                                                                                    

[  172.873323] RAX: ffffc20002d55080 RBX: 00000000ffffa4ad RCX: 0000000000000000                                                                                               

[  172.873323] RDX: ffffc20003253020 RSI: ffffc20003253020 RDI: ffffc2000367cd40                                                                                               

[  172.873323] RBP: ffffffff8020bd8e R08: ffffc20003253940 R09: 0000000000000043                                                                                               

[  172.873323] R10: ffffffffa010e850 R11: 0000000000401603 R12: 00000000001ff000                                                                                               

[  172.873323] R13: ffff880121577b00 R14: ffffffffa001a378 R15: ffff88012e594000                                                                                               

[  172.873323] FS:  00007f354a9976f0(0000) GS:ffff880028022000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000                                                                                    

[  172.873323] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033                                                                                                               

[  172.873323] CR2: 00007f3547132c50 CR3: 000000012154c000 CR4: 00000000000006e0                                                                                               

[  172.873323] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000                                                                                               

[  172.873323] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400                                                                                               

[  172.873323] Call Trace:                                                                                                                                                     

[  172.873323]  [<ffffffffa0097e08>] ? _ZN4Asic16Is_WPTR_equ_RPTR19ConditionSuccessfulEv+0x38/0x60 [fglrx]                                                                     

[  172.873323]  [<ffffffffa00970ff>] ? _ZN4Asic9WaitUntil15WaitForCompleteEv+0x1f/0xb0 [fglrx]                                                                                 

[  172.873323]  [<ffffffffa009c872>] ? _ZN8AsicR60016ASICIdleInternalEN4Asic15idle_WaitMethodE+0xa2/0x1e0 [fglrx]                                                              

[  172.873323]  [<ffffffffa00942df>] ? _ZN7PM4Ring8PM4queueEPPj+0x3f/0xb0 [fglrx]                                                                                              

[  172.873323]  [<ffffffffa009c69a>] ? _ZN8AsicR60010updateWptrEv+0x2a/0x40 [fglrx]                                                                                            

[  172.873323]  [<ffffffffa00943ce>] ? _ZN7PM4Ring9PM4submitEPPjb+0x7e/0x150 [fglrx]                                                                                           

[  172.873323]  [<ffffffffa0095a75>] ? _ZN4Asic7PM4idleENS_15idle_WaitMethodE+0x55/0x90 [fglrx]                                                                                

[  172.873323]  [<ffffffffa00957b1>] ? _ZN4Asic9assertPM4Eb+0x101/0x260 [fglrx]                                                                                                

[  172.873323]  [<ffffffffa009e092>] ? _ZN8AsicR6009assertPM4Eb+0x32/0x50 [fglrx]                                                                                              

[  172.873323]  [<ffffffffa0072d8b>] ? CMMQS_Initialize_WA+0x14b/0x180 [fglrx]                                                                                                 

[  172.873323]  [<ffffffffa0030c06>] ? firegl_cmmqs_init+0x546/0xa40 [fglrx]                                                                                                   

[  172.873323]  [<ffffffffa0030108>] ? firegl_cmmqs_createdriver+0x48/0x130 [fglrx]                                                                                            

[  172.873323]  [<ffffffff8022bcda>] ? ptep_set_access_flags+0x1a/0x20                                                                                                         

[  172.873323]  [<ffffffffa00300c0>] ? firegl_cmmqs_createdriver+0x0/0x130 [fglrx]                                                                                             

[  172.873323]  [<ffffffffa000fb1a>] ? firegl_ioctl+0x1ea/0xf40 [fglrx]                                                                                                        

[  172.873323]  [<ffffffff802b3b9d>] ? vfs_ioctl+0x7d/0xa0                                                                                                                     

[  172.873323]  [<ffffffff802b3c54>] ? do_vfs_ioctl+0x94/0x570                                                                                                                 

[  172.873323]  [<ffffffff802b4179>] ? sys_ioctl+0x49/0x80                                                                                                                     

[  172.873323]  [<ffffffff806ee7bf>] ? page_fault+0x1f/0x30                                                                                                                    

[  172.873323]  [<ffffffff8020b32b>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b                                                                                                          

[  172.874148] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#1 stuck for 61s! [hald-addon-stor:4921]                                                                                                  

[  172.874150] Modules linked in: fglrx(P)                                                                                                                                     

[  172.874151] CPU 1:                                                                                                                                                          

[  172.874152] Modules linked in: fglrx(P)                                                                                                                                     

[  172.874154] Pid: 4921, comm: hald-addon-stor Tainted: P           2.6.30-gentoo-r6 #1 ALiveSATA2-GLAN                                                                       

[  172.874154] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffffa00dbe4b>]  [<ffffffffa00dbe4b>] IRQMGR_ReadRegister+0x2b/0x30 [fglrx]                                                                      

[  172.874154] RSP: 0018:ffff88002803de50  EFLAGS: 00000287                                                                                                                    

[  172.874154] RAX: 0000000000000000 RBX: ffff8801200c0bb0 RCX: ffffc20002d20000                                                                                               

[  172.874154] RDX: 0000000000000000 RSI: 0000000000000f82 RDI: ffff8801200c0000                                                                                               

[  172.874154] RBP: ffffffff8020bd93 R08: 0000000000000f82 R09: ffffffffa00f40bd                                                                                               

[  172.874154] R10: ffff880121001e68 R11: ffffffff802a0520 R12: ffff88002803ddd0                                                                                               

[  172.874154] R13: ffff8801200c0000 R14: ffffffffa002f3c2 R15: ffffffff8021f977                                                                                               

[  172.874154] FS:  00007f6de52976f0(0000) GS:ffff88002803a000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000                                                                                    

[  172.874154] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b                                                                                                               

[  172.874154] CR2: 00007f3547132b00 CR3: 0000000121026000 CR4: 00000000000006e0                                                                                               

[  172.874154] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000                                                                                               

[  172.874154] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400                                                                                               

[  172.874154] Call Trace:                                                                                                                                                     

[  172.874154]  <IRQ>  [<ffffffffa00ddc52>] ? RV770_IVRing_GetPointers+0x92/0xc0 [fglrx]                                                                                       

[  172.874154]  [<ffffffffa00cfca0>] ? IRQMGR_InterruptServiceRoutine+0x0/0x70 [fglrx]                                                                                         

[  172.874154]  [<ffffffffa00dd23c>] ? R6XXIsr_CheckForActiveInterrupts+0x4c/0x90 [fglrx]                                                                                      

[  172.874154]  [<ffffffffa00cfcc6>] ? IRQMGR_InterruptServiceRoutine+0x26/0x70 [fglrx]                                                                                        

[  172.874154]  [<ffffffffa001df2c>] ? IRQMGR_CallbackWrapperRet+0xc/0x20 [fglrx]                                                                                              

[  172.874154]  [<ffffffffa0002066>] ? KAS_Ih_Execute+0xa6/0x170 [fglrx]                                                                                                       

[  172.874154]  [<ffffffffa00cfca0>] ? IRQMGR_InterruptServiceRoutine+0x0/0x70 [fglrx]                                                                                         

[  172.874154]  [<ffffffffa0001d30>] ? KAS_Spinlock_Initialize+0x100/0x130 [fglrx]                                                                                             

[  172.874154]  [<ffffffff8026fe79>] ? handle_IRQ_event+0x39/0xe0                                                                                                              

[  172.874154]  [<ffffffff80271a3b>] ? handle_fasteoi_irq+0x6b/0xe0                                                                                                            

[  172.874154]  [<ffffffff8020d9be>] ? handle_irq+0x3e/0x90                                                                                                                    

[  172.874154]  [<ffffffff8020cf95>] ? do_IRQ+0x65/0xf0                                                                                                                        

[  172.874154]  [<ffffffff8020bc53>] ? ret_from_intr+0x0/0xa                                                                                                                   

[  172.874154]  <EOI>  [<ffffffff802a0520>] ? shmem_permission+0x0/0x10                                                                                                        

[  172.874154]  [<ffffffff806ee606>] ? lock_kernel+0x26/0x40                                                                                                                   

[  172.874154]  [<ffffffff802cf3d6>] ? __blkdev_get+0x26/0x370                                                                                                                 

[  172.874154]  [<ffffffff802cf730>] ? blkdev_open+0x0/0xc0                                                                                                                    

[  172.874154]  [<ffffffff802cf799>] ? blkdev_open+0x69/0xc0                                                                                                                   

[  172.874154]  [<ffffffff802a4362>] ? __dentry_open+0xd2/0x2b0                                                                                                                

[  172.874154]  [<ffffffff802b26b6>] ? do_filp_open+0x2b6/0x9c0                                                                                                                

[  172.874154]  [<ffffffff802531d0>] ? autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x30                                                                                                       

[  172.874154]  [<ffffffff8020bc4e>] ? common_interrupt+0xe/0x13                                                                                                               

[  172.874154]  [<ffffffff8020bc4e>] ? common_interrupt+0xe/0x13                                                                                                               

[  172.874154]  [<ffffffff802a41c3>] ? do_sys_open+0x83/0x110                                                                                                                  

[  172.874154]  [<ffffffff8020b32b>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b                                                                                                          

[  222.073321] [fglrx] ASIC hang happened                                                                                                                                      

[  222.073324] Pid: 5446, comm: X Tainted: P           2.6.30-gentoo-r6 #1                                                                                                     

[  222.073325] Call Trace:                                                                                                                                                     

[  222.073357]  [<ffffffffa0013e0c>] ? firegl_hardwareHangRecovery+0x1c/0x50 [fglrx]                                                                                           

[  222.073403]  [<ffffffffa0097199>] ? _ZN4Asic9WaitUntil15ResetASICIfHungEv+0x9/0x10 [fglrx]                                                                                  

[  222.073449]  [<ffffffffa009714c>] ? _ZN4Asic9WaitUntil15WaitForCompleteEv+0x6c/0xb0 [fglrx]                                                                                 

[  222.073496]  [<ffffffffa009c872>] ? _ZN8AsicR60016ASICIdleInternalEN4Asic15idle_WaitMethodE+0xa2/0x1e0 [fglrx]                                                              

[  222.073542]  [<ffffffffa00942df>] ? _ZN7PM4Ring8PM4queueEPPj+0x3f/0xb0 [fglrx]                                                                                              

[  222.073589]  [<ffffffffa009c69a>] ? _ZN8AsicR60010updateWptrEv+0x2a/0x40 [fglrx]                                                                                            

[  222.073634]  [<ffffffffa00943ce>] ? _ZN7PM4Ring9PM4submitEPPjb+0x7e/0x150 [fglrx]                                                                                           

[  222.073680]  [<ffffffffa0095a75>] ? _ZN4Asic7PM4idleENS_15idle_WaitMethodE+0x55/0x90 [fglrx]                                                                                

[  222.073726]  [<ffffffffa00957b1>] ? _ZN4Asic9assertPM4Eb+0x101/0x260 [fglrx]                                                                                                

[  222.073773]  [<ffffffffa009e092>] ? _ZN8AsicR6009assertPM4Eb+0x32/0x50 [fglrx]                                                                                              

[  222.073815]  [<ffffffffa0072d8b>] ? CMMQS_Initialize_WA+0x14b/0x180 [fglrx]                                                                                                 

[  222.073849]  [<ffffffffa0030c06>] ? firegl_cmmqs_init+0x546/0xa40 [fglrx]                                                                                                   

[  222.073883]  [<ffffffffa0030108>] ? firegl_cmmqs_createdriver+0x48/0x130 [fglrx]                                                                                            

[  222.073887]  [<ffffffff8022bcda>] ? ptep_set_access_flags+0x1a/0x20                                                                                                         

[  222.073920]  [<ffffffffa00300c0>] ? firegl_cmmqs_createdriver+0x0/0x130 [fglrx]                                                                                             

[  222.073951]  [<ffffffffa000fb1a>] ? firegl_ioctl+0x1ea/0xf40 [fglrx]                                                                                                        

[  222.073954]  [<ffffffff802b3b9d>] ? vfs_ioctl+0x7d/0xa0                                                                                                                     

[  222.073956]  [<ffffffff802b3c54>] ? do_vfs_ioctl+0x94/0x570                                                                                                                 

[  222.073958]  [<ffffffff802b4179>] ? sys_ioctl+0x49/0x80                                                                                                                     

[  222.073961]  [<ffffffff806ee7bf>] ? page_fault+0x1f/0x30                                                                                                                    

[  222.073964]  [<ffffffff8020b32b>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b                                                                                                          

[  222.073967] pubdev:0xffffffffa02229e0, num of device:1 , name:fglrx, major 8, minor 64.                                                                                     

[  222.073970] device 0 : 0xffff88012e594000 .                                                                                                                                 

[  222.073972] Asic ID:0x954f, revision:0x29, MMIOReg:0xffffc20002d20000.                                                                                                      

[  222.073974] FB phys addr: 0xd0000000, MC :0xf00000000, Total FB size :0x10000000.                                                                                           

[  222.073977] gart table MC:0xf0fc1e000, Physical:0xdfc1e000, size:0x3dc000.                                                                                                  

[  222.073979] mc_node :FB, total 1 zones                                                                                                                                      

[  222.073981]     MC start:0xf00000000, Physical:0xd0000000, size:0x10000000.                                                                                                 

[  222.073983]     Mapped heap -- Offset:0x0, size:0xfc1e000, reference count:1, mapping count:0,                                                                              

[  222.073986]     Mapped heap -- Offset:0x0, size:0x1000000, reference count:1, mapping count:0,                                                                              

[  222.073988]     Mapped heap -- Offset:0xfc1e000, size:0x3dd000, reference count:1, mapping count:0,                                                                         

[  222.073991]     Mapped heap -- Offset:0xfffb000, size:0x5000, reference count:1, mapping count:0,                                                                           

[  222.073993] mc_node :GART_USWC, total 2 zones                                                                                                                               

[  222.073995]     MC start:0x3e4e0000, Physical:0x0, size:0x4d020000.                                                                                                         

[  222.073997]     Mapped heap -- Offset:0x20000, size:0x2000000, reference count:1, mapping count:0,                                                                          

[  222.074000] mc_node :GART_CACHEABLE, total 3 zones                                                                                                                          

[  222.074001]     MC start:0x10400000, Physical:0x0, size:0x2e0e0000.                                                                                                         

[  222.074004]     Mapped heap -- Offset:0x0, size:0x200000, reference count:1, mapping count:0,                                                                               

[  222.074006]     Mapped heap -- Offset:0xef000, size:0x11000, reference count:1, mapping count:0,                                                                            

[  222.074008] Dump the trace queue.                                                                                                                                           

[  222.074010] End of dump                                                                                                                                 
```

----------

## NTwoO

Problem also encountered here. Seems to be something with the 4GB memory.

----------

## energyman76b

you could still post stuff like config or complete dmesg or lspci -v  :Wink: 

----------

## NTwoO

Forshore, but it looks like an ASRock problem. my set-up (with 4GB and AM2 board) is very similar. The error is also the same. 

For good measure, my pci bus looks something like this:

The 9.8 is not an absolute must, but always nice with new kernel. This MB/Processor does OK and certainly chews through emerges with a smile. Stability, however has been my yoke, with many problems with the nVidia with stability and still struggling to remain stable when frequency scaling is on. Bios does mention that it will struggle to do freq scaling   :Confused: 

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T890CF Host Bridge

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 0351             

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32            

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2           

        Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: Slave or Primary Interface

        Capabilities: [58] #00 [0000]                                

00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT3351 Host Bridge

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 1351           

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0           

00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT3351 Host Bridge

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 2351           

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0           

00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT3351 Host Bridge

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3351           

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0           

00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT3351 Host Bridge

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 4351           

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0           

00:00.5 PIC: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT3351 I/O APIC Interrupt Controller (prog-if 20 [IO(X)-APIC])

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 5351                                               

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                                                 

00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT3351 Host Bridge

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0           

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. [K8T890 North / VT8237 South] PCI Bridge (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0                                                      

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0                                            

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2                                                           

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

00:02.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T890 PCI to PCI Bridge Controller (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=06, sec-latency=0                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        

        I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

        Memory behind bridge: fea00000-feafffff                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000dfffffff                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

        Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

        Capabilities: [70] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

00:03.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T890 PCI to PCI Bridge Controller (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000cff00000-00000000cfffffff                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

        Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

        Capabilities: [70] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

00:03.1 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T890 PCI to PCI Bridge Controller (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000cfe00000-00000000cfefffff                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

        Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

        Capabilities: [70] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

00:03.2 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T890 PCI to PCI Bridge Controller (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        

        I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

        Memory behind bridge: fe900000-fe9fffff                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

        Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

        Capabilities: [70] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

00:03.3 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T890 PCI to PCI Bridge Controller (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        

        I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

        Memory behind bridge: fe800000-fe8fffff                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

        Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

        Capabilities: [70] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9/0/1 Ethernet Pro 100 (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 0070                                      

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 18                          

        Memory at fe7fe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]                       

        I/O ports at a400 [size=64]                                                   

        Memory at fe7c0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]                     

        Expansion ROM at fe7e0000 [disabled] [size=64K]                               

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2                                 

        Kernel driver in use: e100                                                    

00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A SATA 2-Port Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 0591                                                                            

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11                                                                   

        I/O ports at bc00 [size=8]                                                                                             

        I/O ports at b880 [size=4]                                                                                             

        I/O ports at b800 [size=8]                                                                                             

        I/O ports at b480 [size=4]                                                                                             

        I/O ports at b400 [size=16]                                                                                            

        I/O ports at b000 [size=256]                                                                                           

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2                                                                          

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 07) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT2/K7VT6 motherboard                                                                               

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32                                                                                          

        [virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]                                                           

        [virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]                                                           

        [virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]                                                           

        [virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]                                                           

        I/O ports at fc00 [size=16]                                                                                                           

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2                                                                                         

        Kernel driver in use: VIA_IDE                                                                                                         

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a0) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT6                                                                

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 20                                                 

        I/O ports at a480 [size=32]                                                                          

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2                                                        

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd                                                                       

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a0) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT6                                                                

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 22                                                 

        I/O ports at a800 [size=32]                                                                          

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2                                                        

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd                                                                       

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a0) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT6                                                                

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 21                                                 

        I/O ports at a880 [size=32]                                                                          

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2                                                        

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd                                                                       

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a0) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT6                                                                

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 23                                                 

        I/O ports at ac00 [size=32]                                                                          

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2                                                        

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd                                                                       

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT6 motherboard                          

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 21                       

        Memory at fe7ffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]                   

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2                              

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd                                             

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A PCI to ISA Bridge

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3337                 

        Flags: medium devsel                                        

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2               

00:11.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8251 Ultra VLINK Controller

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. Device 337e

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32

        Capabilities: [58] HyperTransport: Interrupt Discovery and Configuration

00:13.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A Host Bridge

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed+

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

        Flags: fast devsel

        Capabilities: [80] HyperTransport: Host or Secondary Interface

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

        Flags: fast devsel

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

        Flags: fast devsel

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

        Flags: fast devsel

        Capabilities: [f0] Secure device <?>

        Kernel driver in use: k8temp

02:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 2363

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 40

        Memory at fe800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

        Expansion ROM at fe8e0000 [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 01

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

02:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 2363

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 41

        I/O ports at cc00 [size=8]

        I/O ports at c880 [size=4]

        I/O ports at c800 [size=8]

        I/O ports at c480 [size=4]

        I/O ports at c400 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: JMicron IDE

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 8168

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 36

        I/O ports at d800 [size=256]

        Memory at fe9ff000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Expansion ROM at fe9c0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [48] Vital Product Data <?>

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/2 Enable-

        Capabilities: [60] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [84] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: r8169

06:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 954f (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 1610

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 24

        Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Memory at feae0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        I/O ports at e000 [size=256]

        Expansion ROM at feac0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [58] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [a0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

        Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci

        Kernel modules: fglrx

06:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device aa38

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device aa38

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 25

        Memory at feafc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [58] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [a0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 0888

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        Memory at febfc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

        Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

```

----------

## energyman76b

well, I have an Asrock board.

And 8gb ram

----------

## NTwoO

Interesting, and running 9.8, I take it? Which ASRock and ati card do you run?

----------

## energyman76b

 *NTwoO wrote:*   

> Interesting, and running 9.8, I take it? Which ASRock and ati card do you run?

 

Asrock A770Crossfire:

http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=A770CrossFire&s=AM2+

Gecube HD3870:

http://www.gecube.com/products-detail-sas.php?prod_id=381527#Specification

4x2gb ozc 1066 - but running at 800 with 333-12

hmm.. and a beta-bios from asrock to support my cpu

and only 3.2gb covered by mtrr... grrr

----------

## NTwoO

Could this be related to the vile VIA chips onboard? The system is reasonably stable with the occasional kernel panic in which a power down is required. A restart is not acceptable, since the network will not return to operational state. The issue also occurs with the open source ATI drivers.

----------

## energyman76b

yeah, could be via. Their chipsets are really horrible...

----------

## mattst88

I presume that you're using an old version of fglrx (9. :Cool:  because you've got an R500 or something that was dropped from the newer drivers.

If this is indeed the case, forget about fglrx. It's not going to work with new kernels, new X.Org, and the you're going to be stuck with unfixable bugs like this.

Switch to the r300g driver.

----------

## NTwoO

Oh, I moved to the open source drivers a while ago, but it still persists... For the rest, the open source drivers are yummyyummyyummy!!

----------

## NTwoO

Alrighty, the Via chipset board is hoofed out and replaced with an ASUS AMD board. Problems gone.

----------

